# Shop Vac w/Porter Cable 7800



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I use a Craftsman 9 gallon vac (small and portable) with my Porter Cable. It cost me $39.99 plus the HEPA filter was $24.00. It works just as well as the $299.00 Porter Cable vac.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If you can't find filter bags, run another hose from your exhaust out a window. It's what we did before bags.


 I was thinkin of doin BOTH. The possibility of asbestos in popcorn has me paranoid. I figure play it safe. Plus I'll be using a rigid vac so I'm a little nervous it won't catch everything.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> The best I've seen is the Porter Cable with a FEIN vac http://www.feinus.com/p/NEWdustfree/vacmain.htm hooked up to it. I'm pretty sure you need a HEPA filter to make the sander really be dust free.
> Our drywall sub came in with this setup and sanded three rooms in an hour and there was NO dust...I mean none!!! Awesome job:notworthy


 Fein stuff can be pretty pricey though. I do have the multimaster, it's a must have for remodeling.


----------

